

Help cure this guy whose had hiccups for 8 months... - tednash
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1jmn16/iama_person_who_has_had_nonstop_hiccups_for_8_12/

======
carbocation
There are some pathologic causes of hiccups, such as stroke, trauma, and
space-occupying lesions (such as a tumor or an immune reaction).

After 8 months, I can imagine that doctors might begin pursuing a more
aggressive diagnostic workup to ferret out any such less benign causes.

